# commencal furious 2009 Lagerkit/Dämpferbuchsen



## schrottbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich müßte mal wissen wo ich neue (Kugel)lager und Dämpferbolzen für den Hinterbau für mein Commencal furious von 2009 bekomme??!!
Danke im Voraus.......................


----------



## schrottbiker (2. März 2013)

Ach ja, die Lagergrößen wären auch schon hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopestylebgd (20. Mai 2013)

Lagerkit bräucht ich auch  muss doch noch die saison halten


----------

